# Goat repellent??



## lacesout

Is there a safe repellent I can use to keep my goats out of the garden? I have seen plenty of nontoxic deer repellents - will they work on goats? I like to let my goats wander around for awhile every day but now they seem only to want to eat the few bushes we have by the house rather than acres of mixed grasses/tumbleweed. Thanks for help/suggestions!


----------



## bill not in oh

Electric fence...


----------



## havenberryfarm

Pepper spray on the plants.

I tried letting them wander until they started jumping up on the car and broke the windshield wipers the day before a storm.  One day my hubbie got home to find one of the doelings in the front seat, looking out the open window at him, just as proud as could be. :sing: 

Really, a fence is a good idea. If you love their company, try fencing in the back yard. Our buckling lives in the yard with the dogs and the kids and loves all the extra attention. The fence keeps him off the hood of the VAN!


----------



## Croenan

I love to let mine wander as well and my garden is right next to their pen for them to dream and drool over. While I do agree that they can be a bit destructive if left to wander, they are quite trainable too, at least mine are. I actually have a doe that I can let into my garden and she just eats the weeds!!!! What I do is stand with them and use a squirt gun and say NO everytime they go near it. For the most part they all stay away from the garden and my baby trees and my roses. Even when they do get into them, I can yell again, and they move quickly. (They soooo know what they aren't supposed to be doing!)


----------



## lacesout

Thanks for the sharing your experiences and suggestions. The goats jumpin on the car has really hit home with me. I do not want the wild bunch on my new van!

I've also been thinking about 'trainability'. I may try one of those movement activiated water sprinklers (one kind called the 'scrarecrow') - none of my goats will go on the lawn when the sprinklers are on...

The van will go in the garage.

Thanks again!


----------



## Caprice Acres

use tobasco sause. its the only thing that really does keep the deer off plants. mix with water. your best bet is a fence, tho, because if there is no fence, you might as well say goodbye to your garden after a hard rain, if you just have a repellent on the plants. make sure the fence is made for goats, tho, because if it is not strong enuff or if the holes are large enuff for the goat to stick its head thru, it could just be a waste of time and money.


----------



## marytx

We have ninety acres, with all the munchies a goat could hope for. If the does are turned out, they go directly around the house to my garden. I thought the electric fence would keep them out, but it did not.
The buck goat, on the other hand, can be out all day, with or without the fence, he has never gone in the garden or looked for trouble. Just a completely different disposition. So guess who has free roam, and who has to stay in the little field-fenced pasture.
mary


----------



## Goat Freak

Well you got to remember of at least know that all goats will eat any bush or weed before thay actually eat any grass.


----------

